# NPD: Yet another EMG 57/66



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 17, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen
















My initial impression  
In words, as already posted on Philligan's NPD thread, well, you can also blame him for this purchase 
-------------
I installed the pickups tonight, and in one word they're just ....AWESOME!
They are definitely hotter than the 81X/60X I had before, by probably 15-20%, but when I dialed the volume down the tone is still just fantastic.

Comparing 66 vs 60X: The 66 is warmer but still retain the presence of the high strings, not muffled. Less "sweet" than the 60X, and it has this flute-y singing quality. Clean, it sounds amazing. Nice Jazz tones specially when mixed with the 57 in the middle position. 

As for 57 vs 81X: 57 is warmer, but still as articulate, distorted chords have hair if that makes any sense, more chunky. The pinch harmonics still so easy to play, cleans up nicely if volume is decreased.
--------------


----------



## Philligan (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice, glad you dig them man!


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got mine installed on my main 6-string on Saturday. PFFFFFFF! It was like having a new guitar, this pups draw circles when swapping the usual 81/60 combo out. After about 2 hours of play, this is what I've found:

- 60 vs. 66: the difference here isn't that big. The 66 is warmer and the output is hotter, for lead work they are almost on the same category I'd say. The 66 impales the 60 on strumming chrods though, the definition is extremely clear and the chords just ring out beautifully.
- 81 vs. 57: Now we're talking! The 57 is just amazing, percussive and focused for riffing and clear and smooth for leads. Working with chords is also a bliss, the note separation is incredible. The cleans are also very good, they are warmer that the harshy 81 clean tone, but still pack the punch of a bridge pup as they should. I would've never considered having a single pickup guitar with an 81, but with a 57 I just might.

I have to say I'm impressed by these pups. My experience with pups is drastically limited, and biased. I had only played 81/60s on my 6-stringers. I bought these on a whim, just because I thought that they would look killer in my main axe (answer: So.Much.Yes.) and just to actually hear them by myself, see if they fit my style. Now I might forgo setting my other 6-string with 81x/60x's if any retailer here in Europe decides to list golden 57/66s. A Vintage Black EC-401 with gold hardware and brushed steel pups would look awful 

Now I hope that EMG decides to make a 7- and an 8-string version of these in their widely hated soapbar size. After all I already have a 7 with 81-7/707s and when I get an 8 it will probably come with 808s.

TL;DR - These pups are incredibly good, worth every penny.


----------



## ridner (Mar 28, 2013)

that guitar looks sick - what kind of Eclipse is it? more pix? got a 57/66 set coming soon - pumped to try em - all the reviews/clips seem great!


----------



## Curt (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that is the sig they did for one of the devildriver dudes.
And those look wicked in that guitar!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep! I totally agree, the guitar is LTD JK-1, The only reason I got it is that I felt the specs were exactly what I wanted an Eclipse to be: 25.5" scale (really don't care for the 24.75" and I was concerned I would get tension problems if I ever decide to detune), wanted it Mahogany + maple top, ebony board, and it's a neck thru. Really blew me away when I got it. I also got it from MF at a nice discount 

It is the heaviest guitar I have (I think about 9.5 lbs.), and before putting the 57/66 I thought it was too bright, not any more, it sounds heavenly now. 

ESP/LTD has a very diverse Eclipse series, I am sure the 57/66 will look perfect in any of them, as for the sound, IMHO, EMG hit the bulls eye with that one.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 29, 2013)

How would you guys think these pups would work for a more hardcore style, a la Counterparts?



If I got a set they would be going into a Ibanez RG2ex2 btw, which is basswood


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 29, 2013)

id say do it, the biggest problem with the counterparts kind of tone and playing is clarity. recorded its amazing but live its a muddy mess, so these should help with clarity i think

plus I think they both use EMG 81s anyways (actually looks like a blackout in that epi LP)


----------



## Chuck (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweet, but dang, those are some expensive pups lol


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 30, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Sweet, but dang, those are some expensive pups lol



I got mine from MF on a 20% sale, paid $208 for both, not as bad as full price.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2013)

I know this thread hasn't been touched in weeks, but how do you guys feel these compared to other passives? Say the popular SD and DiMarzio pups? I keep seeing them compared to other EMG's but no has said anything to how they are compared to passives.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, my experience with passives is not really a good one. The passives I had were the stock Ibanez, and then I replaced them with Tone Zone\Air Norton. That was my basswood Ibanez RG420. Let's just say that I never really fell in love with any of them. I tried EMGs once, fell in love, never looked back  So maybe other people will give you better answers.


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll be swapping out the 81/60s in one of my guitars for probably some combination of JB/Custom/'59/Jazz next month. I'll chime in with my findings.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 6, 2013)

I've swapped the 81/60s in my Vintage Black EC-401 for a Custom 5/Jazz combo. I'll do a video over the weekend to compare them to the 57/66 combo in my other EC-401. I'm thinking of comparing cleans, crunch, metal and DIs as well. Sadly it'll be done thru POD Farm but I'll do my best to capture both sets.

For now all I can say is that the keyword here is "forgiving", as in the 57/66 are way more forgiving that the Duncans.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jun 6, 2013)

DO WANT!
EMG is starting to come out with some good high end pickups!


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 26, 2014)

OK so the 57/66 look like a better choice (plus they look better lol) but whats the diff between 81/60 vs x version ?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 26, 2014)

sifi2112 said:


> OK so the 57/66 look like a better choice (plus they look better lol) but whats the diff between 81/60 vs x version ?



Well, I don't have the 81x/60x installed now but iirc they sounded "sweeter" to my ears when installed and compared w/ stock 81s in my LTD JK-1 (mahogany + ebony + maple neck-thru). The 81x was as bright as the 81 but not harsh at all, rounded highs, open, airy, still v. articulate and tight on the bass end. Same to be said about the 60x. In a nutshell I'd say with the X-series you get the same character of the pickup but with a lot of clarity, headroom, rounded edges, and slightly less output, to my ears anyway.

I have a 1998 RG (basswood), and for some reason, the regular 81s (in 18v) sounded best in that guitar. Although the 81x/60x sounded fine, they were wimpier and flatter.


----------



## greendog86 (Jan 27, 2014)

happy NPD man! 
your guitar looks amazing with these pups!
i think that is a really good thing that after so many years emg started to come up with new designs that fits the needs of the "moden-guitarist"
who got bored with the old 81-85-60 combinations.
the x-series,het-set, and the 57\66
anyway i still think 81-60 with 18v are the sh*t, but it nice to have more
options in case i would like to swap them for other active set.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the response  I'm also curious about the HetSet in comparision ... anyone care to chime in ?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 30, 2014)

Congrats on the new pups!
I'd definitely like to try these puppies out sometime in the future.
One thing is for sure, is that these pickups look AWESOME in that LTD


----------

